

Local Startup Community Sucks, Are All Like This? - thezach
http://technow.info/2013/08/why-my-local-startup-community-sucks/

======
mindcrime
I haven't observed anything like that here in the RTP (NC) area, but I don't
do that much socializing with other "startup people" these days. I stay too
busy actually working on our startup to spend a lot of time hanging out at
"startup events" and what-not. But even when I did spend a lot of time in that
scene, I don't remember hearing about anything remotely like the stuff
described here. shrug

